# Cake decorating equipment/ingredients



## patissiou (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi, I'm from Australia and I'm going to be making a wedding cake in Minneapolis, MN in June this year. I'll have pretty much everything sorted, but I need to pick up things like cake boards, chocolate and other ingredients. Can anyone help me out with a store that will have these sort of things in Minneapolis?

Thanks!


----------



## sapio milo (Jan 15, 2007)

You'll want to head right away to "Sweet Celebrations" (formerly known as "Maid of Scandinavia"). Sorry, as I'm new I can't post the URL to their site, but it's easy enough to find if you Google for it.

Good catalogue & mail order, small but very well-equipped store. I've been very pleased with them.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Why can't you? Just because you are new does not mean you cannot post the link for her but I will do it for you http://www.sweetc.com

Being new here does not limit you from posting links.


----------



## sapio milo (Jan 15, 2007)

Wasn't permitted to! Tried and I got a window which told me that I need to have made 15 posts before I'm allowed to include a URL. That's why I had to delete yours in the above quote, too!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh OK, sorry they must have changed the policy I did not know. I apologzie.

Rgds Rook


----------



## patissiou (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks guys!

That should help me out!


----------



## sapio milo (Jan 15, 2007)

No problem! How could you possibly know?!


----------

